# Button Wert zuweisen



## NordStar (27. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mit einem Button-Multiarray spielFeld[][] ein Spielfeld erstellt und allen Buttons wurden Icons zugewiesen. Ich habe hier ein Problem mit dem Actionevent und müsste wissen, wie man den buttons Werte zuweisen kann, die nicht sichtbar sind, also nicht mit setText() oder so.


----------



## Marcinek (27. Mai 2011)

setName()?


----------



## Michael... (27. Mai 2011)

setActionCommand(...)

Einfacher geht es m.M. ohne Buttons. Spielfeld selbst malen und mit MouseListener arbeiten.


----------



## Thraex (29. Mai 2011)

Du kannst auch eine Klasse Wertbutton erstellen, die von JButton erbt und halt zusätzlich noch eine Variable enthält, in die du deinen Wert reinschreiben kannst.


----------

